# BMW LL04 oil at a Pep Boys near you!



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

FYI- They carry Mobil 1 5W30 ESP forumla



> Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 has the following builder approvals:
> 
> BMW Longlife 04
> Mercedes Benz MB-Approval 229.31/229.51
> ...


here's the full product info sheet


----------



## GSA1 (Nov 22, 2008)

they (and Autozone) now also carry Castrol "made in Germany" - also meets the spec


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Castrol 0W30 meets LL04? I thought it only meets LL01?


----------



## GSA1 (Nov 22, 2008)

you are correct. It is BMW LL01. I am too quick to respond in terms of MY car model.


----------

